
Mathematicians divided over hiring practices requiring promotion of diversity - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/mathematicians-divided-over-faculty-hiring-practices-require-proof-efforts-promote
======
deogeo
> Carrie Diaz Eaton, a computational scientist at Bates College, agrees.
> Building diversity, she says, requires “explicitly encouraging our junior
> colleagues and mentoring and cultivating their talents and enthusiasm for
> this work.”

According to the diversity statement grading guidelines, encouraging junior
colleagues, regardless of race, earns the least points, unless you explicitly
favor those of under-represented backgrounds:
[http://ofew.berkeley.edu/sites/default/files/rubric_to_asses...](http://ofew.berkeley.edu/sites/default/files/rubric_to_assess_candidate_contributions_to_diversity_equity_and_inclusion.pdf)

------
tomtompl
Not my field, but it seems alike to what's happening in IT, prominent people
in field, brave enough to speak what they believe is going on are being
shouted at and fought by emotions rather than merits.

Where is an end to this farce?

